# The Beast of Turin (Holy fucking shit)



## RedSavage (Dec 1, 2014)

Alright, at the very least, watch this to the 2 minute mark. Trust me. You will _not_ be disappointed

http://vimeo.com/113158655

I don't even want to spoil anything about it. The build up is just brilliant. Jaw dropping. I'm still going back to watch it again and again.


----------



## Plastic-Fox (Dec 1, 2014)

A beautiful beast!


----------



## Maugryph (Dec 2, 2014)

very cool!


----------



## SparkyWolf (Dec 3, 2014)

Damn. That thing is very well named.


----------



## Hewge (Dec 3, 2014)

MAH EARS


----------



## Booker (Dec 3, 2014)

I can't wait to see the full documentary. I love the history of speed!


----------



## Plastic-Fox (Dec 3, 2014)

Booker said:


> I can't wait to see the full documentary. I love the history of speed!



Agreed! Will be watching!


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 3, 2014)

Oh... a car. Ok.


----------



## Gnarl (Dec 4, 2014)

I loved it!


----------



## ElZorroValdez (Dec 6, 2014)

Fuck. Yes.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Dec 11, 2014)

Jack Arclight said:


> Oh... *a car. Ok.*



You have no soul...!


----------

